# Sticky  Welcome to the Forums...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums ...
I'm Stick and do I have some reading for you to do...
much of which can not be ignored or treated lightly *ESPECIALLY SAFETY*...

there are PDF's here on safety, maintenance, methods, jigs, tooling, accessories, aides, 
set up, and so much more...
*
PLEASE* take the time to read them.. Your health, welfare and safety matter here...

*SAFETY*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Part II*

General routing...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Part III*

Methods and Applications...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Part IV...*

Jigs and aides..

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Part V*

Setups...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Part VI*

speed...

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Stick486

PDF of 17 things is attached. It is aimed at beginner to intermediate levels.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok. Moved the worthwhile posts to this thread: https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/138467-posts-moved-welcome-forum.html and cleaned up the ones that were just chatter.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Ok. Moved the worthwhile posts to this thread: https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/138467-posts-moved-welcome-forum.html and cleaned up the ones that were just chatter.


thanks...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Ok. Moved the worthwhile posts to this thread: https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/138467-posts-moved-welcome-forum.html and cleaned up the ones that were just chatter.



Thanks...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A new addition from Stick. This is a speed chart for DeWalt routers that show what speed the dial numbers correspond with. It also suggests what speeds to use for different wood types.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Instructions for Freud's adjustable rail and stile bit and a bit speed/feed speed chart.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*DIY Plastic Router base material*

Plastic clear bases are a good way to go...
here's some information on the differences between Acrylic VS Polycarbonate for your base...

.


----------

